# FtpIt review



## perennate (Aug 7, 2013)

This is a review of http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/ftpit-4-99-2gb-openvz-vps-in-buffalo-new-york/ the 1 GB servers with ColoCrossing.

After initial setup, I haven't had any problems with them. Setup did have some problems because the promotion clearly said New York but they provisioned it in LA instead, but they had some extra space in NY node or got new node, so they transferred me there.

Haven't had any downtime that I'm aware of during the 25 days my VPS has been up. The network speeds are also really good. It has two virtual cores at 3400 Mhz (E3-1240 v2).

So far I think they're the best host I've tried in the ColoCrossing Buffalo location. Aim2Game, ServerMania, and others seem to be the same company, and also their CPU's seem to be overloaded all the time (high load when I'm barely running anything); oh and recently Aim2Game started restarting my VPS randomly (same thing happened with ServerMania after a month). DotVPS is decent if you are okay with older kernel (and okay with their support ), but I need .32 for the stuff I'm running (much better memory management).

If the plan works for you I recommend them. Personally I'd like more bandwidth and less memory, with other resources same, so I'm probably canceling these (got three of the 1 GB plan). Also the 100 mbps rate limit either doesn't exist or doesn't work, so you can get 1 gbps speeds.

ServerBear - http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/08/07/4sHOxseYTj3XePeA


----------



## Prestige (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm glad you have had such a good experience.

I used FtpIt for 2 months and have had an amazing experience with them. I cancelled my VPS because I had no use for it, I'll be sure to order again when I need one.


----------

